# été - accord du participe passé du verbe "être"



## poissonnerie

Bonjour,

EXiste-il un cas où le participe passé <été> s'accorde?

Il suffit que le C.O.D soit avant le participe passé,et le sujet de l'action de l'infinitif.

Après tout,  est-ce que les formes <étés,étée,étées> existent?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ya!

poissonnerie said:


> et le sujet de l'action de l'infinitif.


 

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas comment le sujet de l'action peut être de l'infinitif?
Sinon, si ça peut t'éclairer, on écrit "la jeune fille que j'ai été".
Je n'ai jamais vu la forme étée, et je doute de son existance. Une recherche google n'amène qu'à des fautes de grammaire...ce qui semble confirmer cette idée.


----------



## poissonnerie

Moi j'ai fait la même chose,mais aucun résultat n'a émergé sur les sites.J'ai aussi cherché sur beaucoup de livres de grammaires françaises,pas de réponse non plus.

Donc,je m'explique comme ça:les attributs ne peuvent pas être considérés comme C.O.D.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je ne sais pas si c'est dû à son auxiliaire ("avoir", qui limite l'accord) et/ou au fait que c'est un verbe d'état (ce qui doit rejoindre ce que tu appelles "attribut" Poissonnerie), mais en effet je ne vois aucun cas où "été" pourrait s'accorder ! Attends peut-être quand même l'avis d'experts en la matière, ce sera plus sûr


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

"été" est invariable.

"étée" et "étées" n'existent pas en français. Quant à "étés" ... il ne peut s'agir que des saisons !! 

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Ploupinet

Moity Jean said:


> "été" est invariable.


Certes, mais pourquoi ? C'est tout de même un participe passé !


----------



## janpol

ils ont été maladroits = été" est employé avec AVOIR et il n'a pas de COD puisque "maladroits" est attribut
la jeune fille que j'ai été faisait preuve de beaucoup d'insouciance = encore un attribut
ils ont été accueillis par le maire du village = "été" est employé avec AVOIR donc il ne s'accorde pas. "Accueilli" est employé avec ETRE donc il s'accorde avec le sujet "ils" = "S"


----------



## Ploupinet

Ok c'est donc bien dû au caractère "étatique" du verbe alors, merci !


----------



## janpol

oui, Ploupinet, mais on ne peut pas mettre tous les verbes d'état dans le même sac car certains d'entre eux utilisent "être" aux temps composés et s'accordent donc : ils sont devenus, elles sont restées...


----------



## Ploupinet

Non non, je voulais parler de l'utilisation "être + quelque chose" au passé composé, rien d'autre ! Simplement "attribut" ne m'évoque pas grand chose, et je ne trouve pas d'autre mot que "d'état" pour "être", mais dans ma tête tout est clair, merci !  (en plus les autres verbes d'état utilisent l'auxiliaire "être" )


----------



## Sergius

Meilleure Année à toutes et tous!!!
Au fait c'est très facile! 
Vous avez raison que les participes passés des verbes qui se conjuguent avec "avoir", s'accordent avec le C.O.D. précédant. (Les deux mots ont leur valeur: ni le C.O.I., ni l'attribut, ni autre chose d'un côté, de l'autre le C.O.D. doit *précéder* et non pas suivre le verbe auxiliaire.)
Mais c'est justement ici où est la clé. Voilà le hic!  Le participe s'accorde, si le C.O.D. précède l'auxiliaire . Mais est-ce que c'est le cas?  Non! Le verbe "être" ne peut pas avoir un C.O.D. Ce qu'il a n'est pas un C.O.D., mais l'attribut!!! Donc, pas de C.O.D. précédant, pas d'accord.
Quant aux verbes de type "devenir", là on a affaire à une autre règle - les participes passés des verbes qui se conjuguent avec "être" (verbes pronominaux mis à part) s'accordent avec le sujet. Le verbe "être" ne se conjugue pas avec lui-même (on peut dire "j'ai eu, je vais aller, je fais faire, je viens de venir", mais 'je suis été" est impossible. Donc, même de ce point de vue il ne reste qu'une forme possible du participe - été.
J'espère avoir été clair


----------



## Bartalmission

Et quelles sont les conclusions en ce qui concerne le participe passé "été" ?

Est-il sûr qu´il ne peut pas être accordé ?

Les autres participes passés (lu [lire], vu [voir] etc.) le seront normalement, si un « complément d’objet » décliné à l'accusatif précède, comme p. ex. : La revue que j´ai déjà lue, les femmes que j´y ai vues...etc.

Et comment c´est donc avec « été » [être] et « su » [savoir] ?

[…]

Mais en ce qui concerne le participe passé « été » [être] je ne trouve aucun cas dans lequel on pourrait l´accorder. Et les connaisseurs en matière de langue – qu´est-ce qu´ils vont répondre à la question de Poissonerie ? Faut-il comprendre la réponse de Sergius que le participe passé « été » [être] ne peut jamais être précédé par quoi que ce soit ?


----------



## janpol

"Et les connaisseurs en matière de langue, que vont-ils répondre à la question de Poissonnerie ?"
Je ne suis pas un spécialiste, Bartalmission, mais j'ai essayé de répondre à cette question dans le post 8 à partir de 3 exemples. Si un verbe n'a pas de COD, on ne peut pas l'accorder avec un COD. Que dire de plus ?


----------



## Sergius

Bartalmission said:


> Et quelles sont les conclusions en ce qui concerne le participe passé "été" ?
> Est-il sûr qu´il ne peut pas être accordé ?


Sûr et certain!! L'accord ne se fait pas qu'avec un C.O.D. antéposé!!! Seuls les verbes transitifs peuvent avoir un tel complément. Le verbe "être" n'est jamais transitif, donc pas d'accord = le participe est *invariable*.

[…]



> Mais en ce qui concerne le participe passé « été » [être] je ne trouve aucun cas dans lequel on pourrait l´accorder.


Cela n'est-il pas la preuve? Je peux seulement dire qu'on peut passer toute la vie à les chercher. Mais, hélas (?) on les trouvera pas. Pour ne pas me répéter je peux seulement dire que le même _Le Grand Larousse_ considère le verbe être comme intransifif. Pour les verbes intransitifs se conjuguant avec "avoir' la règle ne pourrait pas être plus facile - le participe est invariable (!).


> Et les connaisseurs en matière de langue – qu´est-ce qu´ils vont répondre à la question de Poissonerie ? Faut-il comprendre la réponse de Sergius que le participe passé « été » [être] ne peut jamais être précédé par quoi que ce soit ?


Je demande pardon de répondre moi-même à cette question, mais je me le permets non seulement parce qu'on a mentionné ma réponse, mais aussi en tant que "connaisseur en matière de langue", du moins je l'espère bien. Donc, oui, c'est bien comme ça qu'il faut comprendre mes paroles.
Et une remarque générale qui est plutôt conseil - *il ne faut pas mêler les choses* (le C.O.D., le C.O.I., l'attribut d'un côté et de l'autre les verbes qui se conjuguent avec "avoir" et ceux qui se conjuguent avec "être"), *la vie serait plus facile* 
Telles sont les conclusions que vous auriez pu tirer, j'espère.
*Bonne chance!!*


----------



## orpheu48

Pour ma part, je mettrais jamais de terminaison féminine ni plurielle à "été". Mais est-ce seulement parce que le verbe "être " a pour rection un attribut et pas un Complément d'Objet Direct? Pas si simple 
Exemple: 
"A la différence des garçons manqués qu'elles ont été (sans "e" ni "s"), voyez quelles gracieuses jeune femmes elle sont *devenu*, ou *devenues*?" 
Je dois avouer que là, j'hésite après avoir lu ce long débat, alors que spontanément j'écrirais "devenu*es*". Et je crois que c'est bien"devenu*es*". 

Pourtant, "quelles gracieuses jeunes femmes" a ici la fonction d'attribut, et pas de Complément d'objet direct.
Ici l'usage et la logique mer semblent ne pas aller de pair. Qui m'éclaircira ?
Citation littéraire et moins machiste: "Que sont mes amis devenus..." (Pauvre Rutebeuf)


----------



## Marie3933

"devenu" est employé avec "être" -> s'accorde avec le sujet : elles -> devenu*es*

"été" est employé avec "avoir" -> règle d'accord du participe passé avec l'auxiliaire "avoir". Mais ici, il n'y a pas de COD et il ne peut y en avoir car le verbe "être" est intransitif -> son participe passé est invariable.
(Dans ta phrase, "garçons manqués" est attribut)


----------



## orpheu48

Mais bien sûr!
Je savais que "être" est intransitif et régit un attribut, mais mon problème concernait "devenir", qui régit aussi un attribut... *mais dont le passé composé utilise l'auxiliaire "avoir", comme le rappelle Marie3933*, et c'est le fait n'avoir pas considéré ce dernier point qui me laissait face à une énigme.
Merci donc Marie3933, ta remarque clôt le débat, tout au moins me semble-t-il.
Exemple juste pour le plaisir: "Nous avons *été* hier à Nice, où nous n'étions pas *allé(e)s* depuis longtemps".


----------



## Mister Paul

Bonjour,

oops... quand on écrit :
Elle a été à l'étranger ?
Pourquoi n'accorde-t-on pas "été" au féminin ?

Car on n'accorde qu'avec le COD et nom avec le sujet ?

Merci
PAul


----------



## Maître Capello

Le verbe _être_ se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_. Avec cet auxiliaire, le participe passé ne s'accorde que s'il y a un COD qui précède le verbe. Or le verbe _être_ ne prend jamais de COD étant donné qu'il est attributif. Le participe passé _été_ reste donc *toujours* invariable.


----------



## Bartalmission

Merci pour les éclaircissements. Je n´ai trouvé un participe passé du verbe _être_ (_été) _variable nulle part, pourtant je l´avais cherché.


----------



## ecovoy

La pomme que j'ai mangée.
J'ai mangé la pomme.
J'ai mangé quoi ? La pomme.

La fille que j'ai été.
J'ai été la fille.
J'ai été quoi ? La fille.

Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi "été", participe passé de être, ne suit pas la même réglé que "mangé", participe passé de manger. Pourquoi n'écrit-t-on pas "La fille que j'ai étée ? La fille, COD placé avant le verbe, devrait donner lieu à l'accord du participe passé, non ?


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Je n'y avais jamais réfléchi ! Cela vient très certainement du fait que le verbe _être _n'est pas un verbe transitif. Bien qu'on dise _Je suis une fille_, le mot _fille _n'est pas un COD : c'est un *attribut du sujet* (parce que le sujet et l'attribut représente une seule et même personne). Le verbe _être _est alors de qualifié de « copule ». Mes compétences en grammaire s'arrêtent là !


----------



## Bartalmission

Ce qui a déjà été bel et bien expliqué ci-dessus, il y a quelques ans (en 2009). Je considérais ce problème comme réglé (c.- à.-d.: éclairci, expliqué, clos). Avez-vous récapitulé/exploité l´historique respectif datant du 2008?  Ou bien : Y a-t-il de nouveau?


----------



## Oddmania

Je répondais à la question d'Ecovoy, mais je n'avais même pas pris la peine de regarder les réponses précédentes ! Effectivement, tout a déjà été très bien expliqué de long en large.


----------

